# 16 Palestinan Kids mowed down (Al Jazeera; Adam Taylor) [Two Articles]



## Creamu (Aug 10, 2022)

'Three days of Israeli bombardment in Gaza killed at least 44 Palestinians, including 16 children.

[...]

Since 2008, Israel has waged four wars on the Palestinian territory, killing nearly 4,000 people – one-quarter of them children.

According to data compiled by Defense for Children International, at least 2,200 children have been killed by the Israeli military and Israeli settlers across the Occupied Palestinian Territory since 2000 – the beginning of the second intifada.

[...]'

-Al Jazeera Staff

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/8/8/the-names-and-faces-of-the-15-children-killed-in-gaza

'[...]

For more than a decade, when analysts described the strategy utilized by Israel against Palestinian militants in the Gaza Strip, they’ve used a metaphor: With their displays of overwhelming military strength, Israeli forces were “mowing the grass.”

The phrase implies the Palestinian militants in the Gaza Strip and their supply of crude but effective homemade weapons are like weeds that need to be cut back.

Such tactics have faced significant criticism from international human rights groups, often due to the disproportionate number of deaths caused by Israeli forces, compared to those caused by Palestinian militants during conflict.

[...]'

-Adam Taylor






https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/05/14/israel-gaza-history/


----------

